# Symphonic Metal



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

> Symphonic metal is a subgenre of metal music which combines the characteristics of this genre, such as heavy drums and guitars, with different elements of classical music including (but not limited to) symphonic instruments, choirs and on occasion, a full symphony orchestra


imo, symphonic metal is the only electric guitar-heavy musical genre which successfully manages to sound elegant and melodious (even soothing at times, which is extremely unusual among metal pieces in general). some of my favorites are:
















PS: no, not all symphonic metal bands have female classically trained lead singers, the ones that do just happen to be among my favorites.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm more into the cheesy/uplifting/high-tempo kind of "symphonic" metal, recently listened to a lot of Dark Moor:














I like how their songs have more "stuff" than a lot of other this kind power metal bands - lots of guitar-leads and riffs, rather than just guitar/synth playes the chorus melody - verse - chorus - verse - chorus - random shredding - chorus.


----------



## Pantheon (Jun 9, 2013)

I am particularly fond of Nightwish, despite changing their singer twice I still find their music charming.
Floor Jansen is a great singer and I like most of the albums she has released with various bands.
A particular hit for me at the moment is Invisible Circles by After Forever.

Just listen to that dialogue between Mother/Daughter/Father


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

When it comes to _Nightwish_ frontwomen, I'm partial to Tarja and Flor, myself. _;D_


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2015)

I've got plenty of metal under my belt, but when it comes to "symphonic" metal, I stay away because I'd rather not contract diabetes at this stage in life. Sure, I don't have the healthiest diet, but a cup of coffee doesn't require eight tablespoons of sugar!


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

nathanb said:


> I've got plenty of metal under my belt, but when it comes to "symphonic" metal, I stay away because I'd rather not contract diabetes at this stage in life. Sure, I don't have the healthiest diet, but a cup of coffee doesn't require eight tablespoons of sugar!


Pretty much -- it sounds mostly like bad power metal with cheap midi strings to me, if you will excuse my sinning in excess.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Forgive me if I'm completely off-target here but weren't Manowar the originators of this genre or are they classed as too comic-book? I remember hearing something by them at a metal disco back in about 1983 and thinking '...well, that was different...'.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2015)

elgars ghost said:


> Forgive me if I'm completely off-target here but weren't Manowar the originators of this genre or are they classed as too comic-book? I remember hearing something by them at a metal disco back in about 1983 and thinking '...well, that was different...'.


Manowar were just an early power metal band. Definitely a similar cheeseball quality, but a bit different from midi-strings and thick molasses.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Manowar is power metal only in the sense of "traditional heavy metal band which sings about swords and warriors" and it isn't symphonic metal at all (maybe some songs have some "symphonic" parts but it's not an important part of their music).


----------



## Pazuzu (Mar 23, 2015)

Blind Guardian evolved from some really straight speed-metal teutonic style in some kind of "operatic" band. Take for example the album "A night at the opera" (no real orchestra involved anyway).


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2015)

Dim7 said:


> Manowar is power metal only in the sense of "traditional heavy metal band which sings about swords and warriors" and it isn't symphonic metal at all (maybe some songs have some "symphonic" parts but it's not an important part of their music).


That's basically what power metal is in the United States. Manowar, Jag Panzer, Omen, Riot, Liege Lord, etc... "USPM" and Euro-power are two different sounds, with the European power metal bands being the flowery and fruity stuff many people think of.


----------



## drvLock (Apr 2, 2014)

There are plenty of black metal bands who call themselves "symphonic", but the only one who really managed to get it right (by acttually record with a real orchestra) is Dimmu Borgir. there's a video somewhere inside Wacken's channel on youtube where you can see three or four live songs there, with the orchestra and choirs.

Besides that, there's too much Nightwish in this topic.


----------

